# Best company for custom transfer



## Lourok (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all I'm new to the business and trying to figure out the best way to go about this situation. So I've been printing and pressing my own Whites and happy with the results but I have a high demand four color shirts but everything I've read about the dark color transfers paper is not good as far as selling them to a customer so I think my best option is to use the third party for custom transfers now my question is what would be the best and most cost-effective option to go with for the type of transfer and what company would be the best to go with as far as price I'm sure this has come up in another and sorry if I missed it thanks in advance for any input


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You want cheapest or you want best? 

Cheapest for 1 color transfers has to be F&M. You can get them for 15 cents plus set up.

Best is Versatranz. Their ink formulation is 2nd to none. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Lourok said:


> Hello all I'm new to the business and trying to figure out the best way to go about this situation. So I've been printing and pressing my own Whites and happy with the results but I have a high demand four color shirts but everything I've read about the dark color transfers paper is not good as far as selling them to a customer so I think my best option is to use the third party for custom transfers now my question is what would be the best and most cost-effective option to go with for the type of transfer and what company would be the best to go with as far as price I'm sure this has come up in another and sorry if I missed it thanks in advance for any input


Hi and welcome to this wonderful,exciting,thrill taking business! (did I just say that?... well I maybe 
just a wee bit too "gunho" about this...lol)


As for the cheapest? well that really depends upon what you need. Yes, if you need 1color transfers that are just 1 image and fits within their guidelines size-wise ( I don't recall the size they use) and your good with the colors offered ( I believe its around 20
that they offer for the 15 cent program) then yes F & M are the cheapest I know of... If your looking for 
lets say a 1color design that is or has more than 1 image on it then you will not qualify for the 15cent program and pricing goes up. Only 1color designs can qualify for that program. 

If your looking for the best quality that really is a subjective matter...

There are some very good transfer companies out there. I would strongly suggest that you take the time to request samples from any you choose before
doing business with them. Try them. Ask questions!
look at all aspects, qualities, affordability, etc...
in other words take the time to make an informed decision...you'll be better off for it.


----------



## Lourok (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks for the insight i have 2 companies in mind right now and one of them is f&m the other is dowling has anyone gotten transfers from dowling? If so what do u think for quality theyre prices are best for the design i need right now. The design has 4 colors so prices really go up after 3.


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have used Dowling for the last 6+ years and had great results with their product. One think I really like about them is their 13" x 23" sheets- usually I can fit a two full size designs on the sheet which is a big help. Most others sheets are 13" x 19". Ganging prints makes pricing better.
Quality is very good and Gwen is the best to work with.


----------



## doutlet (Aug 18, 2011)

I used silvermountaingraphics.com for a few years. Good quality with a fair price. 
Frank was alway available to help if there was any issues.


----------



## dssbats (Oct 15, 2011)

I am looking for a place to get a 8-10 color transfer done, in quantities of 100
any suggestions are appreciated
would be used on Darks, as I currently sublimate the design on lights


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

dssbats said:


> I am looking for a place to get a 8-10 color transfer done


At that point you're better off using full color transfers. Generally anything more than 5 or 6 colors it's cheaper to do 4 color process. 

For just 100 prints you may also come out better using Direct to Garment.


----------

